# Brisbane protest Rally Sunday 10th 10:30am



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

If anyone is interested (Brisbane people should be) there is a protest rally at Newstead Park on Sunday the 10th at 10:30am. 
The Protest is against the proposed EPA green zones in Moreton Bay. 
Dont think it wont affect kayak fishing people because it will. The 15% shut down of the bay shuts down 85% of the fishing area's in Moreton Bay and the antagonists want more than the 15% shutdown. They are pushing for 30% to 50% straight off. This is just the start. 
Dont take it sitting down, get up and do something about it.
If you want to have a say in how you fish and where you fish then come along. The more people there the better.
Details are at http://www.saveourbay.org.au/files/Down ... _Flyer.pdf
and http://www.saveourbay.org.au
Also we have untill the 7th of March to respond to the EPA proposal. 
This can be easily done online on the EPA web site at 
http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/parks_and_for ... an_review/
Hope to see you there. Dont forget to respond to the proposal.
Cheers
Stue


----------

